# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  القى ترحيب ممكن..

## شذى الزهراء

هلا باعضاء شبكة الناصرة..اني عضوة جديده عندكم انشاء الله القى ترحيب منكم.. مشكورين ..شذى الزهراء

----------


## محمد

هلا ومرحبا فيك أختي 
ويسرنا تواجدك بينا 
[IMG]http://njnj.***********/Untitled-1.png[/IMG]

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا فيك اخوي محمد ..  تسلم على تواجدك بصفحتي  واني الي الشرف ادخل هذا المنتدى ..مشكور. شذى الزهراء

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*





حيــاج اللــه اختي
نــورتي المنتــدى
واذا بغيــتي أي شــى
إحنــا فــي الخدمــة



*

----------


## شموع الخيال

هلا وغلا بكي شذى الزهراء

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

هلا وغلا ومليون مرحبا ..

بكل رذاذ المعاني وعطور الأشواق..

ونسايم التراحيب وقطرات الغلا نرحب بك ..

قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..

ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل الثرى زهور ..

ونتمني لك كل المتعة والفائدة في ربوع .. شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

وان تكون اوقاتك طيبة مفيدة 

وننتظر منك كل جديد ومفيدة..


مع تحياتي

الــــــــــــــ الفاطمي ـــــولاء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

[IMG]http://almasuae.***********/almasuae.jpg[/IMG]

.:بشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــاير:.

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا فيكم ...يسلم القلب المرح والله اخجلتوا تواضعي وانشاء الله اكون قد مطلبكم ..مشكورين على تواجدكم بصفحتي توتة ..بشاير.. ام محمد. وبشاير .وتسلموا  واني اعرف انكم متعاونين مع الجميع ......شذى الزهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هلا فيكم ...يسلم القلب المرح والله اخجلتوا تواضعي وانشاء الله اكون قد مطلبكم ..مشكورين على تواجدكم بصفحتي توتة ..بشاير.. ام محمد. وبشاير .وتسلموا  واني اعرف انكم متعاونين مع الجميع ......شذى الزهراء



 يسلموا الولاء الفاطمي وشموع الخيال على تواجدكم بصفحتي ونورتوها ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،



حياك المولى أختـــــــي الفاضله



أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك 



في منتديات شبكة الناصرة



نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك



أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي



أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك



مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام 



معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك



اختـي
شذى الزهراء








بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك



حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير



ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك



وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك



متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات 



[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]



ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر
ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا




تحياتي
دمعه حزن




*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دمعه حزن اختي الغاليه يسعدني مرورك اللطيف وردك الحلوووو

----------


## hope

ياهلا والله فيكِ أختي شذى الزهراء

حيـاك الله بين أخوانك وأخواتك ..

أتمنى منك الفائدة والأستفاده

تحياتي

أختك .. حور العين

----------


## المومياءة

*هلا وغلا* 



*مرحبا بضيفنا /ضيتفنا عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف*

*وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور*

*مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورد .. ورائحة البخور*

*مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك*



*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق*

*نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد*

*ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر*

*ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل*

*وســكــونــه*

*لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا*

*وعــقــولــنــا*

*نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك*

*عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت*

*مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب*

*ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة*

*لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور*

*الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا*

*إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك*

*كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا*

*البعض في كل المجالات*

*أتمنى لك قضاء*

*وقت ممتع*

*معنا*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه * 
**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكوره على تواجدك اختي دمعة حزن ...الضحكة البريئه  تسلمي  وانشاء الله تشوفوا نبض قلمي ..تحياتي شذى الزهراء

----------


## مــجــنــون

]


[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net5.gif[/IMG]

_اسمحي لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك_ 
_فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة_ 
_التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ((منتدى الناصرية ))_ 
_وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا_ 
_التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة_ 
_التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء_ 
_هذا المنتدى السامي_ 
_أهــلا بك_ 

_وانشاء الله تفيد وتستفيد وانشوفك من المتميزين_  
_دمت بود_  


_مع خالص تـحـيـاتــي : مـجـنـون_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا اخوي ..اشكرك على ترحيبك .. الله يعطيك العافيه.تحيااااتي لك.

----------


## نور الشمس

يا هلا وغلا بالغاليه \ شذى الزهراء


مرحبا بك ياسيدتى فى وطن العطاء بروحا جديدا .... ونبضا جديدا ننتظر منه الجمال وعطاء الروعه 

مرحبا بك فى بيتك الثانى وبين اخوان واخوات لك لن يملوك ابدااا 

مرحبا بك حيث للجمال معنى ..... وللحضور روعه

تمنياتى لك بدوام التوفيق والنجاح والتميز

----------


## شذى الزهراء

انت اغلى يانور الشمس .. مشكوره على ترحيبج الحلووو..تحياتي لج :شذى الزهراء

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## أمل الظهور



----------


## أمير العاشقين

*
**بكــل الحب**..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *

**
**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* 
*المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..*
*أمير العاشقين ..**
*

----------


## محبه

هلا بيك شذى الزهراء ونورت المنتدى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اسيرة الاحلام اشكرك على ترحيبج الحلووو..شبكة الناصره اسعدني ترحيبك ومشكور ..امير العاشقين تسلم على ترحيبك الكريم ..اختي محبه شاكرة لك الترحيب ..امل الظهور تسلمي على الترحيب فيني..

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

ياهـــــلا ويامرحبــــا فيك اخوي شذى الزهراء

يسعدنا ويشرفنا انك تكون بينا بين أخواتك وأخوانك

وان شاء الله تلاقي منا وبينا كل اللي يسعدك ويحوز على رضاك 

واحنا بانتظار جديدك المفيد ان شاء الله 

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

تقبل خالص تحياااااتي...
أنــــ محمد ــــوار

----------


## دمعة المقهور

هلا وغلا أختي شدى الزهراء والله يخلي أيامنا وأيامكم كلها شدى وعبير وزهور وقرنفل -- هلا بيك --

----------


## سمراء

منورة انشاء اااه تفيدينا ونفيدك
تحياتي
سمراء

----------

